# USC School of Cinematic Arts - Stark Producing Program 2022



## jenovard

Hi all. This is Jonathan in Tokyo. I sent in my application to Peter Stark last week and figured I'd make a thread to see who else has applied and how it's going.
I run a commercial production company in Tokyo but I want to move into TV/Film (Sci-fi/Sci-fi Horror) in Tokyo/LA. BENTO LABS

I'm actually shooting hopefully my final project of the year for Sony over the next two days then I wanna take the rest of the year off to study, prepare for hopefully getting into school and looking for scholarships etc.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Chris W

Good luck!

Here are our current admission statistics for Stark. Everyone add their application to our database after you submit so we can improve our data.


USC Cinematic Arts - Peter Stark Producing Program (MFA) Acceptance Rate






29%

Admitted
38   out of   132   Admitted



14%

Waitlisted
19   out of   132   Waitlisted



57%

*Not Admitted*
75   out of   132   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



Deadline is *November 15th*​​


			USC Cinematic Arts | Graduate Application Procedures
		


*T*hree letters of recommendation required. Rather than letters, recommenders are to complete each section of the “SlideRoom Recommendation Form” including the information about the recommender and the confidential questions about the applicant. The recommender should not upload a letter. Uploaded letters will not be read.

Recommendations should come from _diverse_ sources. Two from the same job or internship count as only one. _You should ask no more than one academic recommender._ These are least helpful to us, and therefore to you. Recommenders should know you well and be familiar with your work, commitment, and achievements. Do not ask for recommendations from relatives.



			USC Cinematic Arts | Application Procedures
		



*Personal Statement*
Answer the following questions in the supplied text boxes (do not upload them separately). When answering the questions below be very specific.
Why do you want to attend the Stark Program? (3,000 characters maximum)
Tell us about a time when you faced an insurmountable challenge and how you responded. (3,000 maximum)
If you already have a prior degree in media or already work in media, why do you want to pursue this particular graduate degree? (1,000 characters maximum)
What is your plan for the next year if you are not accepted into the Peter Stark Producing Program? (1,000 characters maximum)
Do you have an ultimate career goal? If so, what is it? (1,000 characters maximum)
Do you perceive any weaknesses/shortcomings in yourself? Detail/amplify. (1,000 characters maximum)
Describe an emotionally significant experience in your life and how it affected you. (2,000 characters maximum)
Do you have a favorite existing film, TV show, web series, book, or play? Explain why it's a favorite. (1,000 characters maximum)


----------



## jazzyjeff18

jenovard said:


> Hi all. This is Jonathan in Tokyo. I sent in my application to Peter Stark last week and figured I'd make a thread to see who else has applied and how it's going.
> I run a commercial production company in Tokyo but I want to move into TV/Film (Sci-fi/Sci-fi Horror) in Tokyo/LA. BENTO LABS
> 
> I'm actually shooting hopefully my final project of the year for Sony over the next two days then I wanna take the rest of the year off to study, prepare for hopefully getting into school and looking for scholarships etc.
> 
> Good luck everyone.


Hey Jonathan, I'm currently applying to the Stark Program. I work for a production company in DC and am trying to get into the horror scene as a producer. 

For your resume did you add travel and artistic experiences? Contemplating on how I should do that. I'm currently a little over one page at the moment.  

Good luck to you!


----------



## jenovard

Hey @jazzyjeff18 . Good luck to you too. The application process is a bit exhausting. To be honest my resume is a bit extra (see attached). I'm convinced you don't have to do all this to be an appealing applicant. I just have a design background so it was the direction I went. I mixed text and images so it didn't get too wordy and talked about a business I started, a bit about travel, and what my time overseas meant to me while trying to frame all the info in a way that was relevant to production. The deadline is soon! Make sure you've crossed your t's and dotted your i's.


----------



## jazzyjeff18

jenovard said:


> Hey @jazzyjeff18 . Good luck to you too. The application process is a bit exhausting. To be honest my resume is a bit extra (see attached). I'm convinced you don't have to do all this to be an appealing applicant. I just have a design background so it was the direction I went. I mixed text and images so it didn't get too wordy and talked about a business I started, a bit about travel, and what my time overseas meant to me while trying to frame all the info in a way that was relevant to production. The deadline is soon! Make sure you've crossed your t's and dotted your i's.


Oh absolutely. I'm going over and over and over and over my essays to make sure everything is the way I want it to be. 

Just checked out your resume too and man thats cool! Mine is attached, but I'll probably be editing it within the next few days to include artistic experiences


----------



## jenovard

Hey Jeff. Your resume looks really solid. I only have 2 thoughts. You probably experienced this with your essays but what you want to say and the space they actually gave us to say it were really different. I had to edit my life down to basically a tweet haha. But I learned a lot about how to simplify things. I would consider editing down the resume to make it as simple as possible to read. For example:

Used DSLR cameras and Rode mics to record over 30 hours of B-roll, audio, and visual elements. 
becomes
Independently captured over 30 hours of B-roll ("audio" and "visual" is a given right?)

Like every chance to cut down on text so the act of reading feels less daunting is good.

And with the space you hopefully save there, visually or just perceptually, maybe you can add some simple exposition to add context to all the experiences you've had. Like on page 2 talking about what those travel experiences meant to you and what they will help you bring to the program. I think the "volunteer" and "interests" sections could probably be switched to this narrative format too. I feel like added context will help them imagine who you are as a person and help further differentiate you. Also this is a creative program and in theory we're storytellers so I tried to bring a story to my profile. (I'm not an especially strong writer though so I could really only take that so far.)


----------



## jazzyjeff18

jenovard said:


> Hey Jeff. Your resume looks really solid. I only have 2 thoughts. You probably experienced this with your essays but what you want to say and the space they actually gave us to say it were really different. I had to edit my life down to basically a tweet haha. But I learned a lot about how to simplify things. I would consider editing down the resume to make it as simple as possible to read. For example:
> 
> Used DSLR cameras and Rode mics to record over 30 hours of B-roll, audio, and visual elements.
> becomes
> Independently captured over 30 hours of B-roll ("audio" and "visual" is a given right?)
> 
> Like every chance to cut down on text so the act of reading feels less daunting is good.
> 
> And with the space you hopefully save there, visually or just perceptually, maybe you can add some simple exposition to add context to all the experiences you've had. Like on page 2 talking about what those travel experiences meant to you and what they will help you bring to the program. I think the "volunteer" and "interests" sections could probably be switched to this narrative format too. I feel like added context will help them imagine who you are as a person and help further differentiate you. Also this is a creative program and in theory we're storytellers so I tried to bring a story to my profile. (I'm not an especially strong writer though so I could really only take that so far.)


Hey Jonathan, that's great advice. Definitely will cut down where I can. I also like the narrative format idea too. I'll rewrite my travel experiences in narrative form so I can include my artistic experiences in there as well!


----------



## jazzyjeff18

jenovard said:


> Hey Jeff. Your resume looks really solid. I only have 2 thoughts. You probably experienced this with your essays but what you want to say and the space they actually gave us to say it were really different. I had to edit my life down to basically a tweet haha. But I learned a lot about how to simplify things. I would consider editing down the resume to make it as simple as possible to read. For example:
> 
> Used DSLR cameras and Rode mics to record over 30 hours of B-roll, audio, and visual elements.
> becomes
> Independently captured over 30 hours of B-roll ("audio" and "visual" is a given right?)
> 
> Like every chance to cut down on text so the act of reading feels less daunting is good.
> 
> And with the space you hopefully save there, visually or just perceptually, maybe you can add some simple exposition to add context to all the experiences you've had. Like on page 2 talking about what those travel experiences meant to you and what they will help you bring to the program. I think the "volunteer" and "interests" sections could probably be switched to this narrative format too. I feel like added context will help them imagine who you are as a person and help further differentiate you. Also this is a creative program and in theory we're storytellers so I tried to bring a story to my profile. (I'm not an especially strong writer though so I could really only take that so far.)


Fixed up my resume with a narrative approach towards the bottom! Let me know your thoughts. Wanted to add a picture but not sure where I would do that.


----------



## allieh

Hi! I applied. March is too far away!


----------



## Chris W

allieh said:


> Hi! I applied. March is too far away!


Good luck! Add your application to our database when you can go help others and so we can improve our film program admissions statistics. 






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## audr3y

Hi! I also applied for fall 2022! New to filmschool.org!!


----------



## JHD

If the production applicants have at least started to get interview requests, I think that might mean some for the Stark program will go out next week? I can't 100% remember, but I think that's how it was last year?


----------



## dood523

Hey all! I also applied and have been eager to hear something soon. I heard that they historically come out with interview requests in the last week of January and first week of February, but I hope they come out sooner


----------



## Chris W

dood523 said:


> I heard that they historically come out with interview requests in the last week of January and first week of February, but I hope they come out sooner



Good luck! Past stats and dates here


----------



## audr3y

JHD said:


> If the production applicants have at least started to get interview requests, I think that might mean some for the Stark program will go out next week? I can't 100% remember, but I think that's how it was last year?


Do we know if they will come through email or will we have to keep checking the status page?


----------



## JHD

audr3y said:


> Do we know if they will come through email or will we have to keep checking the status page?


I believe applicants who get interviews will be notified through email! I believe that's how it's been done in previous years


----------



## Purple

Hello!

Has anyone received any emails/news regarding the interview?? I haven't but curious to know if anybody did... 

Thank you!


----------



## JHD

Purple said:


> Hello!
> 
> Has anyone received any emails/news regarding the interview?? I haven't but curious to know if anybody did...
> 
> Thank you!


Haven't heard anything either


----------



## audr3y

I saw in the USC Film Production thread for 2022 that they have started getting emails and having interviews so hopefully that means Stark applicants will hear from them soon! (One person even said their interview mentioned acceptance notification for them by the end of the month/early February! so soon wow!)


----------



## audr3y

Random question but on the USC application check status page where it says "Complete" under "Application Status" when you click it does it show anything new or does it just indent the whole box? Wondering if something is wrong with mine or it does that to everyone's?


----------



## Umie13

audr3y said:


> Random question but on the USC application check status page where it says "Complete" under "Application Status" when you click it does it show anything new or does it just indent the whole box? Wondering if something is wrong with mine or it does that to everyone's?


I just checked on my application portal. When I click it the program name--in my case Writing for Film and Television--just slides to the right. Once clicked again, it slides to the left lol. 

I giggled because the Cha-Cha Slide came to mind. 🤣


----------



## audr3y

Umie13 said:


> I just checked on my application portal. When I click it the program name--in my case Writing for Film and Television--just slides to the right. Once clicked again, it slides to the left lol.
> 
> I giggled because the Cha-Cha Slide came to mind. 🤣


Okay glad its not just me🤣


----------



## goingrl

Has anyone received an interview request yet? I already had mine for AFI..


----------



## lightn1548

Only for production. Nothing for Stark yet. 


goingrl said:


> Has anyone received an interview request yet? I already had mine for AFI..


----------



## xanqu

Following this thread! Haven't received an interview notification for USC, but I did receive an interview notification from my other school yesterday.


----------



## Purple

Still nothing...  anyone has any news? 🙈🙈🙈


----------



## Purple

Just got the email now! My interview will be Feb 15th!  So excited and nervous!


----------



## Chris W

Purple said:


> Just got the email now! My interview will be Feb 15th!  So excited and nervous!


Woohoo! Congrats! Update your application with that info when you can.


----------



## audr3y

I just got my email as well! Unfortunately, I will be out of town on the day of the scheduled interview so I will have to email and request a new date...


----------



## Purple

audr3y said:


> I just got my email as well! Unfortunately, I will be out of town on the day of the scheduled interview so I will have to email and request a new date...


Congrats!!! So exciting!  All the luck. Is your interview in person or online?


----------



## audr3y

Purple said:


> Congrats!!! So exciting!  All the luck. Is your interview in person or online?


Online through Zoom! But I will be out of the country so I don't want to risk the possibility of a bad connection or having no service/wifi at all!


----------



## Purple

audr3y said:


> Online through Zoom! But I will be out of the country so I don't want to risk the possibility of a bad connection or having no service/wifi at all!


I see, of course. Just wondered for a sec if they were doing both haha  Well all the luck in the interview and your trip as well.


----------



## audr3y

Have y'all already applied for financial aid? I feel like I read somewhere that you should wait to see if you are admitted to apply but now I am not sure. I already did the FAFSA but should I also do the actual financial aid application?


----------



## dood523

Congrats to everyone who got an email for interviews! I haven't received anything ( when did y'all apply?


----------



## Purple

dood523 said:


> Congrats to everyone who got an email for interviews! I haven't received anything ( when did y'all apply?


Thanks.  I applied like.... five days before it closed.  But, I have been reading from past years and it says that they send interview emails through all February. Hope you get yours soon.


----------



## audr3y

They just replied to my email and so my interview will now be February 24th!


----------



## JHD

Congratulations to those who have received interview requests! That’s amazing! 

I haven’t gotten anything yet but hoping for the best and for everyone who has yet to hear!


----------



## goingrl

I got my interview request as well! I'm SO EXCITED! Does anyone know how many people they interview?


----------



## dood523

goingrl said:


> I got my interview request as well! I'm SO EXCITED! Does anyone know how many people they interview?


Congratulations!! I'm excited for you! 
Did you get the email on Tuesday or today?


----------



## Roses

Congratulations to all of you on the interviews! I have been looking around this forum for a while ha.
I have not heard back so it does not sound good for me, I'm also waiting to hear back from UCLA Producers Program.


----------



## JHD

I can't remember how spread out requests for interviews were last year. Is there a chance there are still some to come?


----------



## PecanPrudence

Received my interview email on feb. 1st and am scheduled for the 22nd. Does anyone have any tips for interviewing? This is my second time applying and my first time interviewing.


----------



## Chris W

PecanPrudence said:


> Received my interview email on feb. 1st and am scheduled for the 22nd. Does anyone have any tips for interviewing? This is my second time applying and my first time interviewing.


Good luck!

Read through past years threads for tips, past applications, and also our interview with USC admissions if you haven't read it yet:














 How to get Into USC Film School: Advice from an Admissions Committee Member


					Considered by many to be the best film school in the world, it’s no wonder why the USC School of Cinematic Arts (SCA) is so sought after by prospective undergraduate and graduate students alike. However, the film school’s prestige can often make the application process particularly stressful and...
				


Svaja Paka
Mar 5, 2020








5.00 star(s)


			6 ratings
		


Comments: 5
Reviews: 4
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------



## goingrl

dood523 said:


> Congratulations!! I'm excited for you!
> Did you get the email on Tuesday or today?


Thank you! On Tuesday.


----------



## Kevin Keegan

PecanPrudence said:


> Received my interview email on feb. 1st and am scheduled for the 22nd. Does anyone have any tips for interviewing? This is my second time applying and my first time interviewing.


Congrats!
Very important to prepare a* list of questions*. Be* mindful* of what you want from the program and what to expect *(specificity is key)*. Show the interviewer that you are concerned and yet curious and interested to learn and grow from the program. Moreover, tell the interviewer why you pick this program specifically and not Production or Screenwriting. And why USC, not UCLA or AFI.
Give him a reason that you are the right one for this program, and stay away from the cliches.
Good luck!


----------



## Purple

What is your question for them? I feel like we should have a couple prepeard but...  I am always afraid that my question to them will make me look unprepared or something... Any advice here? 

I also read to have a top 5 favorite movies ready, a quick pitch of a story you want to produce/create, and like a favorite producer. 

The top 5 films and the producer I know what to say, but regarding the pitch.... is it common to get this question? how did you guys prepare for this? Have anyone experienced this? 

Thanks!


----------



## Kevin Keegan

Purple said:


> What is your question for them? I feel like we should have a couple prepeard but...  I am always afraid that my question to them will make me look unprepared or something... Any advice here?
> 
> I also read to have a top 5 favorite movies ready, a quick pitch of a story you want to produce/create, and like a favorite producer.
> 
> The top 5 films and the producer I know what to say, but regarding the pitch.... is it common to get this question? how did you guys prepare for this? Have anyone experienced this?
> 
> Thanks!


Keep in mind that you only will look unprepared if you do not ask questions about something you are getting into. 

Having top 5 movies, best producers, etc., have them written down in case they ask, yeah why not. But what do you want to get out of the program that is offered by USC? focus on this topic and come up with deep questions.

Here are some questions I would ask.

1- How does collaboration work with cohort throughout the semester? 
2- Do we create our own projects or do we get to pick a project from directors from the production program, or the screenwriting program? Or maybe projects are given to us by the faculty?
3- How many projects do we have to complete per year and what sources do we have to use for completing our projects?
4- What kind of professional development support/networking/ industry events/special seminars do they have for students and for grads seeking entry into the industry?
5- How do faculty identify "benchmarks" of success and assess your progress throughout the program. This will show that you care about knowing you are succeeding, not just meeting minimum requirements/grades, etc. make sense?

Again, it depends on what you want from them and not just getting accepted into one of the best schools in the world and following them blindly. 

Remember, this is about you and not about them. And you only have 30 minutes, don't waste your time talking about bad things that happened to your life. They care but it is not the right time. *ASK QUESTIONS *and Save your story to produce it as one of your projects if you may.

Make sense?


----------



## Purple

Amazing! Totally agree with what you are saying. I luckily have that one very clear, will try to make it as precise and straightforward as possible. 

Very helpful!  Thank you so much.


----------



## Smiles only

Has anyone heard anything yet?


----------



## Kevin Keegan

Purple said:


> Amazing! Totally agree with what you are saying. I luckily have that one very clear, will try to make it as precise and straightforward as possible.
> 
> Very helpful!  Thank you so much.


My Pleasure
I hope you get in and hopefully someday our paths cross and collaborate.


----------



## lightn1548

Anyone have their interviews yet? Wondering what to expect…


----------



## PecanPrudence

lightn1548 said:


> Anyone have their interviews yet? Wondering what to expect…


I know @jenovard has his tomorrow. That’s the earliest one that I’ve heard of so far.


----------



## Chris W

lightn1548 said:


> Anyone have their interviews yet? Wondering what to expect…


Check out past year's threads and our interview with USC if you haven't already.


----------



## jenovard

PecanPrudence said:


> I know @jenovard has his tomorrow. That’s the earliest one that I’ve heard of so far.


I had to reschedule mine to the 18th but if I get any useful info I'll be happy to share. I talked to one current student and she said it was short and in her case they just went over some of her essay answers. I emailed the university and they said some staff and one of the chairs would be on the call.


----------



## Purple

lightn1548 said:


> Anyone have their interviews yet? Wondering what to expect…


I just had mine, and it was 20-25 mins like it said in the email. They were really nice and asked very specific questions about my application, about what I like to write and read, and about a project I talked about in my application as well.  I think it was a total of 5 questions. They did ask me if I had any questions for them, and I think is important to have a couple of questions ready.

What I got from this interview is that they only want to get to know you better as a person, and know what kind of creative/producer you are, what are your interest and why you want to attend Peter Stark. I think that being ourselves is our best shot for these kinds of interviews.  

I am not sure how it went in the end, I felt I did my best but, I guess we will see at the end of March! 

Good luck to everybody!


----------



## PecanPrudence

Purple said:


> I just had mine, and it was 20-25 mins like it said in the email. They were really nice and asked very specific questions about my application, about what I like to write and read, and about a project I talked about in my application as well.  I think it was a total of 5 questions. They did ask me if I had any questions for them, and I think is important to have a couple of questions ready.
> 
> What I got from this interview is that they only want to get to know you better as a person, and know what kind of creative/producer you are, what are your interest and why you want to attend Peter Stark. I think that being ourselves is our best shot for these kinds of interviews.
> 
> I am not sure how it went in the end, I felt I did my best but, I guess we will see at the end of March!
> 
> Good luck to everybody!


That’s good to know! Would you be willing to share some of the specific questions they did ask you?


----------



## Purple

PecanPrudence said:


> That’s good to know! Would you be willing to share some of the specific questions they did ask you?


Sure! They asked me: 

1. About a road trip I did like 4 years ago (which I talked about in the CV). 
2. About when I moved out of my home town and started writing (Also In my CV).
3. What do I like to write/why? What do I like to read/ consider I have more "expertise"? 
4. About a project I am applying with to a writing LAB. (Talked about this in my application --  what do you plan to do if you don't get in question).
5. Why do I want to pursue a graduate degree if I already work in the industry. 

Hope this is helpful!


----------



## PecanPrudence

Purple said:


> Sure! They asked me:
> 
> 1. About a road trip I did like 4 years ago (which I talked about in the CV).
> 2. About when I moved out of my home town and started writing (Also In my CV).
> 3. What do I like to write/why? What do I like to read/ consider I have more "expertise"?
> 4. About a project I am applying with to a writing LAB. (Talked about this in my application --  what do you plan to do if you don't get in question).
> 5. Why do I want to pursue a graduate degree if I already work in the industry.
> 
> Hope this is helpful!


Very helpful! I do very much enjoy that they are looking so carefully at each of us as individuals. It makes me feel both more anxious AND more excited for my interview next Tuesday. Anxious excitement 😂.
Thank you for sharing your experience. I’m rooting for you and everyone else here!


----------



## jenovard

Purple said:


> Sure! They asked me:
> 
> 1. About a road trip I did like 4 years ago (which I talked about in the CV).
> 2. About when I moved out of my home town and started writing (Also In my CV).
> 3. What do I like to write/why? What do I like to read/ consider I have more "expertise"?
> 4. About a project I am applying with to a writing LAB. (Talked about this in my application --  what do you plan to do if you don't get in question).
> 5. Why do I want to pursue a graduate degree if I already work in the industry.
> 
> Hope this is helpful!


Thanks for sharing! Good luck! I'll add details from my interview after I talk to them Thursday afternoon US time.


----------



## Purple

PecanPrudence said:


> Very helpful! I do very much enjoy that they are looking so carefully at each of us as individuals. It makes me feel both more anxious AND more excited for my interview next Tuesday. Anxious excitement 😂.
> Thank you for sharing your experience. I’m rooting for you and everyone else here!


I know! I was not expecting these questions at all! hahaha I thought it was gonna be more like "your favorite producer" "favorite films" you know? hahaha but, it was nice to know they actually care and read thoroughly.  

Goog luck and would love to hear how it went!


----------



## Purple

jenovard said:


> Thanks for sharing! Good luck! I'll add details from my interview after I talk to them Thursday afternoon US time.


Good luck!!!


----------



## PecanPrudence

Purple said:


> I know! I was not expecting these questions at all! hahaha I thought it was gonna be more like "your favorite producer" "favorite films" you know? hahaha but, it was nice to know they actually care and read thoroughly.
> 
> Goog luck and would love to hear how it went!


Thank you! I will also post once I’ve had my interview next week!


----------



## lightn1548

Just finished. Don’t stress. Read your application a few times before the interview and just be authentic. They are very kind. ❤️


----------



## Purple

lightn1548 said:


> Just finished. Don’t stress. Read your application a few times before the interview and just be authentic. They are very kind. ❤️


Great! Good luck! 

Did they tell you when are they going to share the decision?


----------



## Purple

Purple said:


> Great! Good luck!
> 
> Did they tell you when are they going to share the decision?


BTW... Would you mind sharing a little of what they asked you?


----------



## lightn1548

Purple said:


> BTW... Would you mind sharing a little of what they asked you?


March! Mid-late I believe. I think they are at the beginning of interviews.


----------



## lightn1548

It was all application related. I’d say just be prepared to expand on the answers you gave in the application. But it’s essentially just a conversation. I think they are just trying to put together an eclectic group of kind people. They did ask what I’m currently reading/watching, so def prepare to have answers for that.


----------



## Purple

lightn1548 said:


> It was all application related. I’d say just be prepared to expand on the answers you gave in the application. But it’s essentially just a conversation. I think they are just trying to put together an eclectic group of kind people. They did ask what I’m currently reading/watching, so def prepare to have answers for that.


Great, thanks!


----------



## dood523

I hope all of you with interviews do well! I was wondering if anyone has received any interview requests after the Feb 1 wave?


----------



## Purple

jenovard said:


> Thanks for sharing! Good luck! I'll add details from my interview after I talk to them Thursday afternoon US time.


Jenovard, how did it go with your interview?


----------



## Tydx

Hi everyone! Just had my interview today, I think I answered the questions decently but hard to be sure, there were some doozies. Luckily, I didn't have any connection issues. Best of luck on your interviews!


----------



## jenovard

Purple said:


> Jenovard, how did it go with your interview?


Thanks for asking. I was recovering from a bad reaction to my booster shot so I didn't feel great but I think the conversation went well. As people have said, they, especially Ed were really friendly. And the vibe in general was nicer than I was expecting. Their questions did focus on what I had discussed in my essays so I agree that it's good to review your essays before the interview. I got the impression that they were happy with our chat and my background so hopefully things go well. I've already found an apartment haha so they better!

They didn't ask much about my taste in film but Ed did say that the program doesn't focus a lot on film acumen---film theory, critiquing scripts, and other creative aspects. Which came up because we discussed that my background was in commercials and seeing what I was expecting as far as learning about movies themselves. But I deduced that from one quick comment he made. My interpretation may not be accurate. 

This is only my personal strategy but I always tried to connect my answers to filmmaking. So they asked about why I came to Japan and I explained at the end about what the experience had taught me about cross-cultural communication in filmmaking. 

But I think considering how short the interview is, it's more about judging your personality and chemistry. I think they learned more from how I talked than from what I said. 

(Let's revisit all this when we get results in March haha)


----------



## jenovard

Tydx said:


> Hi everyone! Just had my interview today, I think I answered the questions decently but hard to be sure, there were some doozies. Luckily, I didn't have any connection issues. Best of luck on your interviews!


What were some topics that you found a bit challenging? I'm sure it's specific to your background but I'm really curious.


----------



## PecanPrudence

@jenovard and @Tydx 
Were either of you asked about what you’ve been reading/watching and to further expand on what you would do if you didn’t get into the program? These two seem to be reoccurring questions in other interviews so I was wondering if they were questions you were asked to answer as well.


----------



## Purple

jenovard said:


> Thanks for asking. I was recovering from a bad reaction to my booster shot so I didn't feel great but I think the conversation went well. As people have said, they, especially Ed were really friendly. And the vibe in general was nicer than I was expecting. Their questions did focus on what I had discussed in my essays so I agree that it's good to review your essays before the interview. I got the impression that they were happy with our chat and my background so hopefully things go well. I've already found an apartment haha so they better!
> 
> They didn't ask much about my taste in film but Ed did say that the program doesn't focus a lot on film acumen---film theory, critiquing scripts, and other creative aspects. Which came up because we discussed that my background was in commercials and seeing what I was expecting as far as learning about movies themselves. But I deduced that from one quick comment he made. My interpretation may not be accurate.
> 
> This is only my personal strategy but I always tried to connect my answers to filmmaking. So they asked about why I came to Japan and I explained at the end about what the experience had taught me about cross-cultural communication in filmmaking.
> 
> But I think considering how short the interview is, it's more about judging your personality and chemistry. I think they learned more from how I talked than from what I said.
> 
> (Let's revisit all this when we get results in March haha)


Hey!  I hope you feel better. 

Sound amazing... I am so sure you will get in.  

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jenovard

PecanPrudence said:


> @jenovard and @Tydx
> Were either of you asked about what you’ve been reading/watching and to further expand on what you would do if you didn’t get into the program? These two seem to be reoccurring questions in other interviews so I was wondering if they were questions you were asked to answer as well.


They didn’t ask me those two questions. My answer about what I’d do if I didn’t get in on my essay was pretty specific I think.  Continue developing my business in Tokyo, improve my film acumen, reapply next year etc. Some of my answers were long so maybe I didn’t give them a chance to get there. 

In mine we talked about my experience in Japan, what I liked about my fav production company, how I wanted to transition from commercials to film, and what I had learned about film through a homework assignment the pres of Blumhouse’s film division had given me after I interviewed with them. 

Oh Ed also mentioned that the cohort would be really diverse, with students from their early 20s to their 50s. So I wouldn’t feel nervous about having the most deep background or not. I have to imagine personality and intelligence are big factors. I’m 36 so I’m looking forward to getting exciting fresh ideas and energy from people younger and business wisdom from older students.


----------



## lightn1548

Grateful you brought up age. I've been curious (and self conscious) about the age range!


----------



## Tydx

PecanPrudence said:


> @jenovard and @Tydx
> Were either of you asked about what you’ve been reading/watching and to further expand on what you would do if you didn’t get into the program? These two seem to be reoccurring questions in other interviews so I was wondering if they were questions you were asked to answer as well.


They didn't ask me those two questions either, but like Jenovard some of my answers were long as well. We mostly talked about a TV show I shot in China, my experience working on co-productions in Paris and my interest in international co-productions. 

To answer your question Jenovard, the question that I found a bit challenging was when they asked me where I see the co-production market in 5-10 years. I had to try recall recent policy changes regarding this topic and make an educated guess on what would be likely to happen.


----------



## jenovard

Tydx said:


> They didn't ask me those two questions either, but like Jenovard some of my answers were long as well. We mostly talked about a TV show I shot in China, my experience working on co-productions in Paris and my interest in international co-productions.
> 
> To answer your question Jenovard, the question that I found a bit challenging was when they asked me where I see the co-production market in 5-10 years. I had to try recall recent policy changes regarding this topic and make an educated guess on what would be likely to happen.


Oooh. That is really tough and I think it probably varies quite a lot from country to country. China, Korea and Japan are all in very different positions in film and culturally so I don’t think one size fits all. You need people capable of moving between Hollywood and each of those specific places. (I don’t know much about Europe). I’m sure it made your interview interesting. Good luck.


----------



## Tydx

jenovard said:


> Oooh. That is really tough and I think it probably varies quite a lot from country to country. China, Korea and Japan are all in very different positions in film and culturally so I don’t think one size fits all. You need people capable of moving between Hollywood and each of those specific places. (I don’t know much about Europe). I’m sure it made your interview interesting. Good luck.


This is very well said! I focused mostly on the Sino-US and Sino-French co-productions, I don't know much about Korea or Japan. Thanks, best of luck to you as well!


----------



## blue22

Does anyone know if more interview requests have been sent out since Feb 1?


----------



## JHD

blue22 said:


> Does anyone know if more interview requests have been sent out since Feb 1?


I’m not sure but I’m willing to bet probably not. Total bummer, I really love this program and this is my second time applying without getting an interview. Hope everyone going through this process to taking care of themselves and giving a pat on the back! Almost through this year of apps☺️


----------



## dood523

Is it worth it to call and ask if they will be sending out any more interview requests this cycle?


----------



## PecanPrudence

So my interview just concluded. I think it went well? But honestly who is to say.
They questions I was asked were the following (though not the exact wording):
1. Because you have a degree in media and industry experience why do you want to go back to school? 
2. What are your plans/goals post graduation?
3. Expand on the documentary project you discussed as well as the kind of larger motion pictures you want to produce.
4. I wrote about my history with depression/anxiety/adhd and if I feel good about where I am with it.
5. A very specific question to pass along to the paramount + team about their interface. 
The interview was pretty much exactly 20 minutes. I’m still shaking a little but… I think I demonstrated who I was. And hopefully who I am is what they will want.
I will likely expand more later once in more calm 😅


----------



## goingrl

lightn1548 said:


> Grateful you brought up age. I've been curious (and self conscious) about the age range!


Agreed, I'm also 36 and interviewing tomorrow.


----------



## franklin12

dood523 said:


> Is it worth it to call and ask if they will be sending out any more interview requests this cycle?


If you find out can you please let us know?


----------



## PecanPrudence

Is anyone else now just super stressed about have to wait another 2-4 weeks for a decision to be made 😂
I only just had my interview and already I want to be put out of my misery.


----------



## jenovard

blue22 said:


> Does anyone know if more interview requests have been sent out since Feb 1?
> 
> 
> blue22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if more interview requests have been sent out since Feb 1?
> 
> 
> 
> Based on applications from the last 3 years most notifications came between Jan 27 and Feb 12. But I talked to a current student and she ended up getting a notification late Feb and interviewed in March. Maybe she replaced someone? So I wouldn't give up hope.
Click to expand...


----------



## jenovard

PecanPrudence said:


> Is anyone else now just super stressed about have to wait another 2-4 weeks for a decision to be made 😂
> I only just had my interview and already I want to be put out of my misery.


I'm trying to keep myself busy, but I can't help but refresh my email haha. I really feel for everyone at every stage of this process though. This decision can change your life, at least for the next few years. So it's big, but there are many surprising ways to our goals.


----------



## Purple

PecanPrudence said:


> Is anyone else now just super stressed about have to wait another 2-4 weeks for a decision to be made 😂
> I only just had my interview and already I want to be put out of my misery.


Totally! I feel this way since I closed the zoom tab hahaha Trying to think about other options in case I don't get in and getting into some weekend classes that could be good if I do get in ...  haha it feels like doing something about it even if I know it won't change their decision. 

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## PecanPrudence

Purple said:


> Totally! I feel this way since I closed the zoom tab hahaha Trying to think about other options in case I don't get in and getting into some weekend classes that could be good if I do get in ...  haha it feels like doing something about it even if I know it won't change their decision.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!


I understand completely! In January I had already had myself convinced I wasn’t going to get in so I signed up for a course to learn and become certified in Avid Media Composer. That starts in two weeks so hopefully that will help distract me during the wait!! 
I’m wishing everyone luck, and hopefully we’ll all get to see each other in the fall!


----------



## PecanPrudence

jenovard said:


> I'm trying to keep myself busy, but I can't help but refresh my email haha. I really feel for everyone at every stage of this process though. This decision can change your life, at least for the next few years. So it's big, but there are many surprising ways to our goals.


Agreed with all of that! I really really hope this is my next few years, but at the same time none of us can write off other potential experiences and chances. 
I’m very glad I found this website. It’s been a great support through this process!


----------



## audr3y

I just had my interview! Not sure how to read it but it was definitely more formal than others I have done. There were 4 people there and it was a lot of questions and then I would answer and then they would move on to the next questions--not conversational really at all. One thing I thought was odd is that they asked what other schools I applied to and what specific programs at those schools.


----------



## lightn1548

Who did you interview with? I only had three people!


----------



## audr3y

lightn1548 said:


> Who did you interview with? I only had three people!


Two were Edward Saxon and Nina Yang Bongiovi, but I cannot remember the name of the other woman or the main guy who was asking me the majority of the questions. I have also added an update to my USC application that explains more about my interview experience if anyone is interested!


----------



## goingrl

Did anyone also apply for the USC Production program as a producer and get requested to interview? I applied for both, but I only got an interview for Stark.


----------



## PecanPrudence

goingrl said:


> Did anyone also apply for the USC Production program as a producer and get requested to interview? I applied for both, but I only got an interview for Stark.


From what I can tell the Stark program is the only one that really does interviews.


----------



## lightn1548

I interviewed for both, but I think you can get into the production program without an interview!


----------



## PecanPrudence

audr3y said:


> I just had my interview! Not sure how to read it but it was definitely more formal than others I have done. There were 4 people there and it was a lot of questions and then I would answer and then they would move on to the next questions--not conversational really at all. One thing I thought was odd is that they asked what other schools I applied to and what specific programs at those schools.


What were some of the questions they asked you if you wouldn’t mind sharing?


----------



## franklin12

audr3y said:


> Two were Edward Saxon and Nina Yang Bongiovi, but I cannot remember the name of the other woman or the main guy who was asking me the majority of the questions. I have also added an update to my USC application that explains more about my interview experience if anyone is interested!


It was probably Michael Lane and Ashley!


----------



## Tydx

lightn1548 said:


> Who did you interview with? I only had three people!


Has anyone found any information on this in the past years? It's starting to feel like a bad sign if some people are getting 4 interviewers some are getting 3 and some are getting 2. What do you guys think, does it mean that they are less interested in the a applicant or do you think it's a coincidence?


----------



## Purple

Tydx said:


> Has anyone found any information on this in the past years? It's starting to feel like a bad sign if some people are getting 4 interviewers some are getting 3 and some are getting 2. What do you guys think, does it mean that they are less interested in the a applicant or do you think it's a coincidence?



I think it could be a good sign that they are all there, but I don't think is a bad sign if you get two or three. I believe that agendas are hard to put together and that they have to divide the work. From what I've heard, being interviewed is already a really good sign. When my friend applied there were 600 applicants, and very few interviews... and the majority that was interviewed was admitted.  So, I don't think it means so much. hehe

But we will see in a few weeks...


----------



## jenovard

Tydx said:


> Has anyone found any information on this in the past years? It's starting to feel like a bad sign if some people are getting 4 interviewers some are getting 3 and some are getting 2. What do you guys think, does it mean that they are less interested in the a applicant or do you think it's a coincidence?


Yeah I think the number of interviewers is just a matter of their busy schedules. That's also probably the reason the interviews are so short. I agree that getting an interview at all is a good sign.


----------



## PecanPrudence

I was looking at the past years when people started to hear back. And I know they told at least someone in this string that decisions would be made by the end of March, but I’m HOPING since the last three/four years decisions were made within the first two weeks of March (with last years acceptances going out on the 10th and rejections on the 11th) that we should all hear in the next 2-3 weeks. I hope. 😅


----------



## Chris W

Keep in the mind the pandemic may have messed up all the recent dates.


----------



## maanj

Has anyone heard back yet? some of the film production majors have been getting their letters!


----------



## audr3y

Have any domestic students applied for financial aid yet? I am a little confused on how to do so and if it requires more than submitting a FAFSA?


----------



## jenovard

audr3y said:


> Have any domestic students applied for financial aid yet? I am a little confused on how to do so and if it requires more than submitting a FAFSA?


I have to imagine once you’re accepted and you find out if you got any of the school’s scholarships, they’d put you in touch with the financial aid office to get the ball rolling?


----------



## lightn1548

Did anyone else also apply for the Production program? I feel like I’m the only one I know of who hasn’t received a decision yet and I’m wondering if it’s because I applied to two programs? Rejection letters have already been sent out. 

This is the wwoorrsstttt!


----------



## Hanyu

lightn1548 said:


> Did anyone else also apply for the Production program? I feel like I’m the only one I know of who hasn’t received a decision yet and I’m wondering if it’s because I applied to two programs? Rejection letters have already been sent out.
> 
> This is the wwoorrsstttt!


I applied to both Stark and production and I haven't heard anything either! I was wondering the same thing lol

Did you hear people that already got rejection letters? I saw on the other thread only acceptance and waitlists.


----------



## lightn1548

Yeah, people started receiving rejection letters yesterday! I was assuming I didn’t get in, but now I’m just confused.


----------



## JHD

I'll be honest I am absolutely heartbroken. Having graduated from the USC School of Cinematic Arts for undergrad, I would have loved nothing more than to continue my educational journey there. Had you asked me out of the six applications I've submitted this year which one I felt the most confident about, I would have said this one. With all that, I do genuinely wish those who were admitted the warmest wishes and those waitlisted a spot in the near future. A rejection from anywhere else I can take, but this one is going to hurt for awhile I can already tell. Thanks for giving me and others a space to ride out the wave with!


----------



## lightn1548

JHD said:


> I'll be honest I am absolutely heartbroken. Having graduated from the USC School of Cinematic Arts for undergrad, I would have loved nothing more than to continue my educational journey there. Had you asked me out of the six applications I've submitted this year which one I felt the most confident about, I would have said this one. With all that, I do genuinely wish those who were admitted the warmest wishes and those waitlisted a spot in the near future. A rejection from anywhere else I can take, but this one is going to hurt for awhile I can already tell. Thanks for giving me and others a space to ride out the wave wit


Hey @JHD ! So sorry. I know it hurts and there’s not much anyone can say, but I do know that looking back on every door that has closed for me personally has ultimately been a blessing. Success is non linear and unpredictable. There’s something else coming. No doubt. ❤️


----------



## Hanyu

lightn1548 said:


> Did anyone else also apply for the Production program? I feel like I’m the only one I know of who hasn’t received a decision yet and I’m wondering if it’s because I applied to two programs? Rejection letters have already been sent out.
> 
> This is the wwoorrsstttt!


 Oh never mind I just saw people that posted about rejections in the other thread. Oof I'm so angsty about hearing back ahh


----------



## Hanyu

JHD said:


> I'll be honest I am absolutely heartbroken. Having graduated from the USC School of Cinematic Arts for undergrad, I would have loved nothing more than to continue my educational journey there. Had you asked me out of the six applications I've submitted this year which one I felt the most confident about, I would have said this one. With all that, I do genuinely wish those who were admitted the warmest wishes and those waitlisted a spot in the near future. A rejection from anywhere else I can take, but this one is going to hurt for awhile I can already tell. Thanks for giving me and others a space to ride out the wave with!


I feel for you! I graduated from UCLA and they didn't even bother to interview me...

Don't give up and don't lose confidence! You are a filmmaker regardless of school, and applications so narrowly represent who you are as a person that they are bound to overlook talents!


----------



## PecanPrudence

Wait, have people started getting rejections for the Stark Program? Or are the last few parts of the thread just about the Production track?


----------



## jenovard

PecanPrudence said:


> Wait, have people started getting rejections for the Stark Program? Or are the last few parts of the thread just about the Production track?


I was wondering too. But generally speaking based on the last 3 years of applications, decisions in Stark, for the positive and negative were coming in between March 7–10. So maybe we’ll know in the next week? But I’m guessing a lot of people who didn’t pass didn’t follow up with info on when it happened.


----------



## Purple

I have heard that the negative ones come after the positive ones. But who knows.... hehe


----------



## PecanPrudence

jenovard said:


> I was wondering too. But generally speaking based on the last 3 years of applications, decisions in Stark, for the positive and negative were coming in between March 7–10. So maybe we’ll know in the next week? But I’m guessing a lot of people who didn’t pass didn’t follow up with info on when it happened.


Yeah that’s what I found as well. I guess I was just a little nervous since people seemed to be talking about rejections 😅


----------



## Purple

PecanPrudence said:


> Yeah that’s what I found as well. I guess I was just a little nervous since people seemed to be talking about rejections 😅


Yeah, I though so too hahah but better to think this way haha.


----------



## DPW

Hello all, I'm a bit late to the party here! However, I am in the same boat floating down the same river. I had my interview back on Feb 8 and have been growing more anxious - I know letters will be coming in next week and wanted to say good luck to everyone!


----------



## PecanPrudence

DPW said:


> Hello all, I'm a bit late to the party here! However, I am in the same boat floating down the same river. I had my interview back on Feb 8 and have been growing more anxious - I know letters will be coming in next week and wanted to say good luck to everyone!


Nice to meet you!! Would you mind sharing how your interview went and what some of the questions they asked you were?


----------



## DPW

PecanPrudence said:


> Nice to meet you!! Would you mind sharing how your interview went and what some of the questions they asked you were?


Not at all. Im sure im not the only one but mine was a bit of a black hole in the memory bank. I had Ed Saxton and two others. Im an international student so most of my questions were based on the international stories I want to tell. More generic ones though:

What are the stories you want to tell?
What is the worst part for you of working in the film industry?
What do you want from the Stark program?
Who are you in a group of people?
How will Stark help with your goals?
How will you help the other Starkie's?
Who are you as a person?
Overall I think it went well - I said all I wanted to say but waffled a bit (im sure im not the first or last to) - please let me know what you think of all this ?


----------



## PecanPrudence

DPW said:


> Not at all. Im sure im not the only one but mine was a bit of a black hole in the memory bank. I had Ed Saxton and two others. Im an international student so most of my questions were based on the international stories I want to tell. More generic ones though:
> 
> What are the stories you want to tell?
> What is the worst part for you of working in the film industry?
> What do you want from the Stark program?
> Who are you in a group of people?
> How will Stark help with your goals?
> How will you help the other Starkie's?
> Who are you as a person?
> Overall I think it went well - I said all I wanted to say but waffled a bit (im sure im not the first or last to) - please let me know what you think of all this ?


Nice!! It really does seem like they tried to gear everyone’s interviews to the individual person. The only reason I remembered the questions they asked me at all was because I wrote them down as fast as I could 😆. It was a super nervous experience for me so I knew I was going to forget. 
I wish you the best of luck, and honestly if you believe you did well you probably did!!
Rooting for you!!


----------



## jenovard

Do you guys know if the “letters” come in the mail, or is it an email? I’m overseas too so I was curious.


----------



## DPW

jenovard said:


> Do you guys know if the “letters” come in the mail, or is it an email? I’m overseas too so I was curious.


I would also like to know! I'm assuming portal/emal is more likely


----------



## lightn1548

I think it’s either phone call or email for Stark?


----------



## PecanPrudence

DPW said:


> I would also like to know! I'm assuming portal/emal is more likely


I applied last year and was rejected without an interview. They at the very least send their rejections via email. They typically call those they’ve accepted, but apparently they didn’t call last year. If you do want to be looking for an area code the usc phones have a local code of (213).
(Edit: meant to also reply to @jenovard and @lightn1548)


----------



## jenovard

PecanPrudence said:


> I applied last year and was rejected without an interview. They at the very least send their rejections via email. They typically call those they’ve accepted, but apparently they didn’t call last year. If you do want to be looking for an area code the usc phones have a local code of (213).
> (Edit: meant to also reply to @jenovard and @lightn1548)


Wow. You must be really excited to have made it this far this time. What do you think made you a stronger candidate this time?

And thanks for the info on the phone number and emails.


----------



## PecanPrudence

jenovard said:


> Wow. You must be really excited to have made it this far this time. What do you think made you a stronger candidate this time?
> 
> And thanks for the info on the phone number and emails.


I am very excited yes! 
I’m still pretty young (I originally applied at 23). I applied last year with only about a year of industry experience (not counting internships), and I would have been starting the program at 24 if I had gotten in. My answers to the essay questions also weren’t very strong. I got too caught up in trying to write the answers I believed they wanted. 
I only have a year more of experience now, but I very much threw caution to the wind with my answers this year. I was brutally and honestly myself. And in the end a lot of the questions they asked me in the interview were about the parts of my application where I was at my most honest. 
If I don’t get in this year, I very much am aware of where I stumbled in the interview. And if I do get in (which I still feel is a very big if, I think as a whole I’m still one of the less qualified candidates interviewed and also still a little younger than their average student) I think it will be because I demonstrated who I was to them well enough. But again, I’m unsure if I did that well enough. Hopefully we will see soon 😅
Either way I am wishing the best for everyone here, whether we see each other in the fall or not!


----------



## jenovard

PecanPrudence said:


> I am very excited yes!
> I’m still pretty young (I originally applied at 23). I applied last year with only about a year of industry experience (not counting internships), and I would have been starting the program at 24 if I had gotten in. My answers to the essay questions also weren’t very strong. I got too caught up in trying to write the answers I believed they wanted.
> I only have a year more of experience now, but I very much threw caution to the wind with my answers this year. I was brutally and honestly myself. And in the end a lot of the questions they asked me in the interview were about the parts of my application where I was at my most honest.
> If I don’t get in this year, I very much am aware of where I stumbled in the interview. And if I do get in (which I still feel is a very big if, I think as a whole I’m still one of the less qualified candidates interviewed and also still a little younger than their average student) I think it will be because I demonstrated who I was to them well enough. But again, I’m unsure if I did that well enough. Hopefully we will see soon 😅
> Either way I am wishing the best for everyone here, whether we see each other in the fall or not!


Well that was a very good answer. You had me cheering for you by the end haha. I hope it works out for you this time. Authenticity is always a good quality to have, but I think in a program with such a small group, it's extra important because they really want to understand the people they're putting on this small team and make sure it has the right mix. Whether your growth has been enough for them is anyone's guess but you got an interview this time which is big and the change is impressive however the results turn out. Good luck.


----------



## PecanPrudence

jenovard said:


> Well that was a very good answer. You had me cheering for you by the end haha. I hope it works out for you this time. Authenticity is always a good quality to have, but I think in a program with such a small group, it's extra important because they really want to understand the people they're putting on this small team and make sure it has the right mix. Whether your growth has been enough for them is anyone's guess but you got an interview this time which is big and the change is impressive however the results turn out. Good luck.


Thank you. To be honest I am really happy that I even just got an interview this year, it’s too early to expect the worst, but I’ve already started setting my plans in motion for what I’ll be doing to better prepare for next year, and also just making the next steps I feel are necessary and best for my career. 
The cohort size of USC really is part of the reasons my heart is so set in their program, so I’m hoping that they’ll view me as a good member of this years. Hoping for the best, but expecting the worst haha. 
I wish you luck! I’m cheering for you as well!


----------



## Tydx

Just got my email, I'm in! Good luck everyone!


----------



## lightn1548

Congrats! Anyone else??? Nothing for me...


----------



## audr3y

Tydx said:


> Just got my email, I'm in! Good luck everyone!





lightn1548 said:


> Congrats! Anyone else??? Nothing for me...


Congrats! I would not have thought they would send on the weekend! Nothing for me yet either.


----------



## jenovard

lightn1548 said:


> Congrats! Anyone else??? Nothing for me...


Nothing for me yet. Congrats tdyx.


----------



## Hanyu

Tydx said:


> Just got my email, I'm in! Good luck everyone!


Congrats!!! Nothing on my end yet either..


----------



## PecanPrudence

Tydx said:


> Just got my email, I'm in! Good luck everyone!


Congratulations!! haven’t heard  back myself either.


----------



## Tydx

Thanks everyone! I'm sure yours are coming soon!


----------



## Kevin Keegan

Nothing here yet, and I am sure I won't hear anything either. 
Good luck to those who are admitted to the program and if you need a picture editor for your projects, I am here to help.
fight on!


----------



## Tydx

Oh right to answer an earlier question, I was notified by email to check the youSC portal. I'm overseas, not sure if it'll work like that for applicants in the US. Hope this helps.


----------



## jenovard

Hey you guys. I still haven't gotten my "email" but I kept refreshing this page: Log In | youSC and final it updated as the attached image and it seems I've gotten in. For some reason the letter itself doesn't say "Peter Stark" but I think that's just because it's one program within the larger master's program? At any rate maybe check this page and your results will be there. I have no idea when that email is coming. It was around 3am LA time when it updated so maybe someone from Stark will email me during the day.


----------



## Tydx

jenovard said:


> Hey you guys. I still haven't gotten my "email" but I kept refreshing this page: Log In | youSC and final it updated as the attached image and it seems I've gotten in. For some reason the letter itself doesn't say "Peter Stark" but I think that's just because it's one program within the larger master's program? At any rate maybe check this page and your results will be there. I have no idea when that email is coming. It was around 3am LA time when it updated so maybe someone from Stark will email me during the day.


Yeah mine didn't say Peter stark either. But I checked the program website and it says MFA in Producing for Film, Television and New Media (The degree we will be pursuing) which matches the letter. Congratulations!


----------



## ea1

Hi guys! New to this thread, nice to meet you all and congratulations to those who got in! I just checked the portal, and I also got in, though I cannot believe it until I receive an email or a call from them! Especially without the words "Peter Stark" in the letter... But regardless, what a great way to start the week! Hope we all hear 'officially' today!


----------



## Tydx

Just throwing a possibility out there. Maybe I got an email because I'm an International student and need to prove my Financial situation for the F1 visa so I got an email to get the ball rolling on that. Perhaps domestic students don't need an email? Either way, I don't think you guys need to fret. Congratulations to both of you and I can't wait to meet you all!


----------



## jenovard

Tydx said:


> Just throwing a possibility out there. Maybe I got an email because I'm an International student and need to prove my Financial situation for the F1 visa so I got an email to get the ball rolling on that. Perhaps domestic students don't need an email? Either way, I don't think you guys need to fret. Congratulations to both of you and I can't wait to meet you all!


That's a possibility. When yours came through first and it was silent for the rest of us, I definitely worried a little haha. Hopefully everyone in the US is about to wake up to good news. I'm in Tokyo. I can finally get a good night's sleep 😴


----------



## lightn1548

Oohhhh THIS is why folks who applied to both Production and Stark haven’t heard until now!


----------



## Purple

I got in too!!! ))) Congrats to everybody that got in.


----------



## DPW

Congratulations to the 3 people that got in! Crossing my fingers for everyone else.


----------



## PecanPrudence

Congratulations to everyone so far! It kind of seem like they’re contacting international first? Does that seem to be the case?


----------



## DPW

PecanPrudence said:


> Congratulations to everyone so far! It kind of seem like they’re contacting international first? Does that seem to be the case?


I am an international and haven't heard but I am currently in the US - in general, International students hear back first because getting student visa's can be a mission. So I'm assuming yes but who knows?


----------



## Purple

I think they are because we need to give them proof of financial possibility. So I'm sure that's why.


----------



## DPW

Purple said:


> I think they are because we need to give them proof of financial possibility. So I'm sure that's why.


Did you complete your undergrad in the US or International?


----------



## PecanPrudence

Has anyone else gotten actual emails? Or just been checking the you.usc portal?


----------



## Purple

DPW said:


> Did you complete your undergrad in the US or International?


I did it in México, and I am Mexican. So I am sure that's why... it's a little harder for international students to get scholarships and loans, and you need to have that proof for the visa as well... So I guess they are just helping us out with extra time. 

@PecanPrudence, I only got the email to check you.usc portal.  

Good luck to all!


----------



## Purple

Tydx said:


> Just throwing a possibility out there. Maybe I got an email because I'm an International student and need to prove my Financial situation for the F1 visa so I got an email to get the ball rolling on that. Perhaps domestic students don't need an email? Either way, I don't think you guys need to fret. Congratulations to both of you and I can't wait to meet you all!


Do you know the deadline to upload the financial documents?


----------



## PecanPrudence

Any other news? 
I know I shouldn’t be this impatient, but I kind of just want to be put out of my misery 😂


----------



## jenovard

I emailed the program to see what happened with the emails vs portal notification and shortly after I got my formal email from the program. It included a PDF detailing the deadlines and other next steps for the program. So there is a formal email but it seems like the portal may be the fastest way to know.


----------



## Purple

jenovard said:


> I emailed the program to see what happened with the emails vs portal notification and shortly after I got my formal email from the program. It included a PDF detailing the deadlines and other next steps for the program. So there is a formal email but it seems like the portal may be the fastest way to know.


I got this email as well a few minutes ago.


----------



## Tydx

Purple said:


> Do you know the deadline to upload the financial documents?


I emailed the program to ask, but I haven't heard anything back yet. I'll let you know as soon as I do. But I assume as long as we can make the April 15th deadline it should be fine.


----------



## PecanPrudence

So update!
I called today on my partners phone to enquire about when decisions will continue to go out. They said that outside of most of the international students, decisions will be rolling out over the next two weeks as they continue to finalize the rest of the cohort. So we should all know by March 18th at the latest!


----------



## Hanyu

Yall... I got waitlisted just now

Happy to have made it this far my first time applying, but can't help but be a little salty that they don't guarantee future admission like Productions haha


----------



## PecanPrudence

I also got wait listed! Honestly very excited and relieved that I have an answer now. I can relax now. Even if I don’t get taken off the wait list this year, it’s confirmation that I am a strong enough candidate and that maybe next year will be my year.
Crossing my fingers for everyone still waiting to hear! I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## audr3y

Just got my rejection email Trying to stay positive since I have some other programs I am still waiting to hear from


----------



## ZhangDi

Just got my waitlisted decision email from Peter Stark office, still have some hope


----------



## Rosemary

Hi everyone! I got waitlisted as well. Does anyone know if we need to apply to financial aid while we're waiting?


----------



## Jackson0829

Rosemary said:


> Hi everyone! I got waitlisted as well. Does anyone know if we need to apply to financial aid while we're waiting?


I think we were already applied to Financial Aid while we applied to the program. Maybe they would notice us whether we would be offered financial aid when they accept us at the end.


----------



## maanj

Did everyone get an email inviting them to the financial aid information session? I got the email but I haven’t heard from the program otherwise


----------



## ZhangDi

maanj said:


> Did everyone get an email inviting them to the financial aid information session? I got the email but I haven’t heard from the program otherwise


I got the email sent by the Peter Stark office and included the waitlist decision and other financial information, but nothing on the portal. Maybe you can send a email directly to the office.


----------



## Purple

Hi to all!  

I found this website for scholarships from 500 USD to 25k. It's really easy and I wanted to share it with you. 

If you can sign up using my link it would help me to get more point to win some scholarship and I would really appreciate it:









						Bold.org No-Essay Top Friend Scholarship - Nomination
					

You may be nominated for Bold.org No-Essay Top Friend Scholarship by other students on the Bold.org platform. This scholarship will be awarded to an applicant who has been invited by friends to join Bold.org, and who has the boldest Bold.org profile.




					bold.org
				




Thanks in advance and good luck!


----------



## maanj

I haven’t heard anything from the program yet! It’s like they’ve forgotten about my application lol. Between this and waiting for Columbia, this has been a sleepless week indeed


----------



## Rosemary

Jackson0829 said:


> I think we were already applied to Financial Aid while we applied to the program. Maybe they would notice us whether we would be offered financial aid when they accept us at the end.


Oh I see I see, thanks! I was confused because in the waitlisted email they say this: " International students must also provide proof of funding and passport copies to Graduate Admissions in order to be admitted to the University:  _If you are an international student, do not wait for an offer of admission in order to satisfy these requirements. _We suggest you provide USC Grad Admissions with these documents asap". I'm confused as to why I have to provide proof of funding if I haven't gotten in yet? I thought maybe that was to apply for financial aid.

I've responded to Stark's admissions email for more clarification on this, but have not heard back yet. :|


----------



## itsponcho

Rosemary said:


> Oh I see I see, thanks! I was confused because in the waitlisted email they say this: " International students must also provide proof of funding and passport copies to Graduate Admissions in order to be admitted to the University:  _If you are an international student, do not wait for an offer of admission in order to satisfy these requirements. _We suggest you provide USC Grad Admissions with these documents asap". I'm confused as to why I have to provide proof of funding if I haven't gotten in yet? I thought maybe that was to apply for financial aid.
> 
> I've responded to Stark's admissions email for more clarification on this, but have not heard back yet. :|


Hiya! Longtime lurker, first time poster. I had some similar questions when I did a study abroad program in the US previous to applying to grad school, so I can help answer this.

American education institutions require proof of funding because of visa-related issues. In order for USC to issue a DS-2019 (a document needed to apply for a student visa), they need to have some form of confirming that you'll be able to pay for the entirety of the program you plan on attending. Issuing this document takes a certain time, and sometimes there's a very short turnaround from when you're offered admission from the waitlist to the time when you have to make a decision. If the admissions office already has your documents on file, they can start the request for a DS-2019, as soon as you decide to commit. If they don't, it could take you a while to send your documents over to them and/or for them to process them, and that could cause delays in you getting your DS-2019, and consequently your visa, as different consulates have different processing times. Because of this it is convenient to have the documents on file as soon as possible, even if you're not admitted right off the bat.

TLDR: Financial proof is needed to issue DS-2019. DS-2019 is needed to apply to student visa. Bureaucratic processes take time, so it is best to have all documents in as soon as possible, in case you get accepted from the waitlist.

Hope this helps!


----------



## maanj

You guys I just got accepted into the program!!! I literally have not processed this information at all but I’m glad I finally know!


----------



## jenovard

itsponcho said:


> Hiya! Longtime lurker, first time poster. I had some similar questions when I did a study abroad program in the US previous to applying to grad school, so I can help answer this.
> 
> American education institutions require proof of funding because of visa-related issues. In order for USC to issue a DS-2019 (a document needed to apply for a student visa), they need to have some form of confirming that you'll be able to pay for the entirety of the program you plan on attending. Issuing this document takes a certain time, and sometimes there's a very short turnaround from when you're offered admission from the waitlist to the time when you have to make a decision. If the admissions office already has your documents on file, they can start the request for a DS-2019, as soon as you decide to commit. If they don't, it could take you a while to send your documents over to them and/or for them to process them, and that could cause delays in you getting your DS-2019, and consequently your visa, as different consulates have different processing times. Because of this it is convenient to have the documents on file as soon as possible, even if you're not admitted right off the bat.
> 
> TLDR: Financial proof is needed to issue DS-2019. DS-2019 is needed to apply to student visa. Bureaucratic processes take time, so it is best to have all documents in as soon as possible, in case you get accepted from the waitlist.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thanks for sharing that. I'm sure it'll be really helpful to international students.


----------



## ZhangDi

maanj said:


> You guys I just got accepted into the program!!! I literally have not processed this information at all but I’m glad I finally know!


Did you just receive an email? When you know your decision. Thank you!


----------



## maanj

ZhangDi said:


> Did you just receive an email? When you know your decision. Thank you!


Yes, I received the email from the Stark Program last night! (Nothing yet in the portal though, I wonder if that means anything?)


----------



## Jackson0829

maanj said:


> Yes, I received the email from the Stark Program last night! (Nothing yet in the portal though, I wonder if that means anything?)


Did you get off the waitlist?! The email of waitlist notification says that we would not hear any further information by the end of April.


----------



## maanj

Jackson0829 said:


> Did you get off the waitlist?! The email of waitlist notification says that we would not hear any further information by the end of April.


I don’t think so because I never got a letter about the waitlist! My official portal mail has come though so I think maybe it was just a technical glitch?


----------



## Rosemary

itsponcho said:


> Hiya! Longtime lurker, first time poster. I had some similar questions when I did a study abroad program in the US previous to applying to grad school, so I can help answer this.
> 
> American education institutions require proof of funding because of visa-related issues. In order for USC to issue a DS-2019 (a document needed to apply for a student visa), they need to have some form of confirming that you'll be able to pay for the entirety of the program you plan on attending. Issuing this document takes a certain time, and sometimes there's a very short turnaround from when you're offered admission from the waitlist to the time when you have to make a decision. If the admissions office already has your documents on file, they can start the request for a DS-2019, as soon as you decide to commit. If they don't, it could take you a while to send your documents over to them and/or for them to process them, and that could cause delays in you getting your DS-2019, and consequently your visa, as different consulates have different processing times. Because of this it is convenient to have the documents on file as soon as possible, even if you're not admitted right off the bat.
> 
> TLDR: Financial proof is needed to issue DS-2019. DS-2019 is needed to apply to student visa. Bureaucratic processes take time, so it is best to have all documents in as soon as possible, in case you get accepted from the waitlist.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thanks so much! This information is super helpful. I'll make sure to get on that soon then


----------



## banhmi

Hello everyone! Long-time lurker here.

Did anyone on waitlist confirm their interest again since April? Any response from Stark to confirm receipt? I emailed them several days back and haven't heard back.


----------



## PecanPrudence

banhmi said:


> Hello everyone! Long-time lurker here.
> 
> Did anyone on waitlist confirm their interest again since April? Any response from Stark to confirm receipt? I emailed them several days back and haven't heard back.


I confirmed! I don’t think they email back, haven’t heard anything myself either.


----------



## Rosemary

I confirmed as well. Haven't heard anything back since they sent me the email telling me I was waitlisted!


----------



## PecanPrudence

I just got in off the waitlist!!!! I’m so overwhelmed and still can’t completely believe it!!!!!


----------



## Chris W

PecanPrudence said:


> I just got in off the waitlist!!!! I’m so overwhelmed and still can’t completely believe it!!!!!


Congrats! Be sure to update your application with the new status and off wait-list date. 

That's awesome! 👍


----------



## banhmi

PecanPrudence said:


> I just got in off the waitlist!!!! I’m so overwhelmed and still can’t completely believe it!!!!!


Congrats!!!!! Did you get notified through email?


----------



## PecanPrudence

banhmi said:


> Congrats!!!!! Did you get notified through email?


Thank you!! They did notify me through email, and have directed me to accept or decline through the portal.


----------



## itsponcho

Hi everyone, quick question for those who have certified their intent to enroll. Could someone tell me how the payment has to be made? Is it wire transfer or with a credit card like an online store? I dunno if I can back out after clicking on the "pay commitment deposit", and I would like to make sure I have the appropriate resources allocated on the correct account before I do anything.

Please let me know and thank y'all so much!


----------



## Purple

itsponcho said:


> Hi everyone, quick question for those who have certified their intent to enroll. Could someone tell me how the payment has to be made? Is it wire transfer or with a credit card like an online store? I dunno if I can back out after clicking on the "pay commitment deposit", and I would like to make sure I have the appropriate resources allocated on the correct account before I do anything.
> 
> Please let me know and thank y'all so much!


Hello!! 

I paid with a credit card like an online store. 

Let me know if you have any other questions!


----------



## PecanPrudence

Is anyone else applying for the student assistant positions? Considering how few characters they gave us for our admissions questions I’m a little worried that there isn’t a front and center word or character limit—worried I may accidentally go over or end up cutting myself short worrying about a character limit that doesn’t exist 😂


----------



## Purple

I applied a few weeks ago and didn't seem to be any limit or anything like it. I did try to be as concise as possible because I assume they like that ahhaha


----------



## PecanPrudence

Purple said:


> I applied a few weeks ago and didn't seem to be any limit or anything like it. I did try to be as concise as possible because I assume they like that ahhaha


Very fair! I will try a similar approach.

When I confirmed my acceptance off the waitlist they emailed me back and mentioned that they would be getting back to the applicants for these as soon as possible after the deadline closes this Friday. So hopefully you will get to here soon Purple! Wishing you luck!


----------



## Purple

Thank you!!! Wishing you good luck as well!  Let me know if I can help in any other way, will be happy to. 

Excited to meet you all!


----------



## DPW

Hello all. Congratulations to everyone!! I recently got my acceptance into the program from the waitlist!!! I am over the moon and am so thankful. Cant wait to meet you all in person!


----------



## Chris W

DPW said:


> Hello all. Congratulations to everyone!! I recently got my acceptance into the program from the waitlist!!! I am over the moon and am so thankful. Cant wait to meet you all in person!


Congrats! Don't forget to add your application to our database to help others. 






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Rosemary

DPW said:


> Hello all. Congratulations to everyone!! I recently got my acceptance into the program from the waitlist!!! I am over the moon and am so thankful. Cant wait to meet you all in person!


Congratulations! Just wondering, did they respond at all when you emailed them confirming you'd like to stay on the waitlist?


----------



## PecanPrudence

Rosemary said:


> Congratulations! Just wondering, did they respond at all when you emailed them confirming you'd like to stay on the waitlist?


They didn’t respond to any of my emails confirming that I wanted to remain on the waitlist. The email they sent me when I was taken off the waitlist was a new email thread.


----------



## Rosemary

PecanPrudence said:


> They didn’t respond to any of my emails confirming that I wanted to remain on the waitlist. The email they sent me when I was taken off the waitlist was a new email thread.


Oh I see, thanks!


----------



## DPW

Rosemary said:


> Congratulations! Just wondering, did they respond at all when you emailed them confirming you'd like to stay on the waitlist?


Hi Rosemary, sorry for the late reply. Yes, I sent them a detailed Letter Of Continued Interest - I got an email reply. I'm not sure if you sent a detailed letter and if you would like to discuss a strategy on that please let me know. Happy to help.


----------



## Rosemary

DPW said:


> Hi Rosemary, sorry for the late reply. Yes, I sent them a detailed Letter Of Continued Interest - I got an email reply. I'm not sure if you sent a detailed letter and if you would like to discuss a strategy on that please let me know. Happy to help.


No worries! I didn't send a detailed letter but when I confirmed my continued availability and interest in April, I tried to reiterate my interest in the program. It would be awesome to get some tips from you/what your Letter Of Continued Interest entailed! Thanks so much.


----------



## DPW

Rosemary said:


> No worries! I didn't send a detailed letter but when I confirmed my continued availability and interest in April, I tried to reiterate my interest in the program. It would be awesome to get some tips from you/what your Letter Of Continued Interest entailed! Thanks so much.


Hi Rosemary. I PM'd you last week to set something up.


----------



## Rosemary

DPW said:


> Hi Rosemary. I PM'd you last week to set something up.


Hi DPW,
Apologies! I just saw your message and replied.


----------

